# Movie Review- White Noise



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The preview made me think I would be scared shitless... well i went last night. It sucked! I think it was worse than The Grudge. It absolutely did not scare me in the least, or even thrill me for that matter. Dont waste your money seeing it in theaters or renting it. :x


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

It definitely didn’t sound interesting to me… and I usually like scary movies. Although I am not sure the writers of these modern movies know the meaning of the word scared.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

It is hard to find a good scary movie. they are usually just horrible


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Well yes, but it didn’t used to be this way. It all started in the 1990’s with those darn “I know what you did last summer” type of movies…


----------



## Bon (Jan 18, 2005)

White Noise was a terrible movie I agree. Second worst movie I seen lately was the Village. Was warned it wasn't any good but oh well had to see for myself. Next time I will wait for movie to come out on video a lot less costly.

Bonnie


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I haven't seen white noise, but I just watched the village. I didn't think it was to bad. Now if you want to talk bad movies you should see "open Water" and "punch drunk love" They rank as the worse movies I've even seen. "Punch drunk love" even had Adam Sandler who I normally like.


RC


----------



## Stew (Jan 21, 2005)

shev @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> It is hard to find a good scary movie. they are usually just horrible


I agree! I usually find them more amusing than scary!! :roll:


----------

